# My cat doesnt want me to hold him anymore.



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

I honestly dont know whats happened to my cat. This morning he was fine, and now hes a little different.

My cats an 'outdoor' dsh Black cat who is 4 years old, ive had him ever since hes been 6 weeks. i say outdoor like that because he does go outdoors, in our cat proofed garden. i also let him out in our front garden and i usually stand watch or follow where he goes carefully. 

My cats always been funny when my mum holds him as my mum has a tendency of being a bit rough with him, but with me hes always let me hold him. He never sits on our laps without being held there, hes never been that type of cat. But if you hold him, he will sit there and not make a fuss to leave. Usually he purrs when you hold him and scratch him at the same time. 

The day started out fine, i came back from the gym, he jumped onto the sofa and i started to scratch him and give him cuddles. now that the weather is much better, we leave the garden door open so he can come and go. But usually he likes to stay in his favourite places, on the outer window sill in the garden, or the attic room, or on the sofa in the front room looking outside. 

i went downstairs and saw my cat asleep on the sofa and he got up and walked up to me, i picked him and ii hold him as you would a baby, and he instantly meowed. I kept doing this, and then his meows would turn into growls and even a hiss. i realised something was wrong, so i put him on the sofa and gently pressed a little amount of pressure all around his body, and he was fine. he didnt meow or hiss at me. But when i hold him in my arms in a baby like way, he doesnt like it, when before he was fine with it. I keep thinking theres something wrong with him, but my husband says it could be behaviour changes as when i have a look at him and put pressure on his body hes fine. hes acting normal as in no limping, eating fine. sleeping fine, the only thing it isnt normal is me holding him. 

I know this is weird, because i can tell my cat loves me the most, im the one that takes care of it 90% of the time. i know exactly what he likes, and what he doesnt. I want to take him to the vet, but husband says wait a few days he could be in a bad mood. but im just worried to death. Has anyone seen this type of behaviour?

TIA


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That does sound strange. Could he have got an injury outside?
Although he doesn't react to you feeling around it doesn't mean something might hurt. I'd get him to the vet for a checkover just to be on the safe side.
Please let us know how you get on


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd get him to the vet as well. When my cat stopped jumping, I was sure it was his legs. I tried to feel them and felt no sensitivity but it turned out he had a broken rib. So I'd take him and the vet would know exactly what to check. 

Besides cats don't get grumpy for no reason. Most of the time, it's because they are in some sort of pain.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Maybe he's in some kind of pain.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd get him checked over to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with the others if when you pick him up it hurts somewhere he will growl and Hiss. I would think he would just meow and wriggle out of your grip so I feel a trip to the vet is best just to put your mind at rest all is ok. X


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It could be pain or maybe your clothes smell different from somewhere you've been before you come home? Mine sometimes react to that.


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Well i havent yet been to the vet, due to transport issues, and when i managed to get my car, the vet was closing. i however have booked a vet appointment tomorrow. 

The update with my little billy is something really strange. My cat does his business in the garden, smelly i know, but mum doesnt mind cleaning it up, as it saves us a ton on cat litter. He hasnt had a poo in since last night, usually my mum will clean it up in the morning, but she noticed he hasnt, and usually this means, hes a fussy little brat and will do it in the house (because the prince doesnt want to poo in the cold) we have yet to find poo at all. Usually we can smell it a mile away, but nope no smell. 

He hasnt been eating his wet food, only managed dry foods, and even then it was treats. again with my cat being the leader of the house, he will only eat 'fresh' wet food, so whatevers left in the bowl after hes eating, needs to be thrown away because he wont touch it. I gave him wet food in the morning, he didnt touch it, later on we did our regular changes, i noticed some had gone, and now after coaxing him upstairs, he ate a fair bit. 

My younger brother was downstairs and he rang me to come downstairs quick. As soon as i come downstairs, he told me the cat was sitting on his lap, and he could feel bubbling on his lap, and he honestly thought the cat was going to poo on him. Then the cat was farting, and it smelt really bad. after hearing that I decided to rub his belly, closer to his rear and he enjoyed it for a while and then instantly meowed and hissed when i was doing 'too much'. so im thinking its a stomach thing. 

behaviour wise, he comes downstairs now, when all morning and all night he stayed in the loft room, and he runs around, where before he wasnt running. hes not running as fast as he usually does, but its a big change from the morning cat. he still doesnt want to be held like a baby though.

Could it be my cat is constipated?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds likely he is constipated. Have you changed his diet recently? Or been feeding him a lot of dry food (which can cause constipation due to the cat not drinking enough fluids ). 

Another possibility is he has not wanted to do his poo outside the last few days (maybe the weather has been very windy, cold or rainy ?) and has not wanted to soil indoors. So he has held on to it and this has caused constipation. Smelly flatulence is a sign of a bowel that needs emptying. 

You should always provide a litter tray indoors for him in case of emergencies, even if it is unused 99% of the time. Certainly he should always have a tray at night when I assume he is shut indoors. 

Evidently there have been times anyway when he has needed a tray indoors as you say he has soiled on the floor. Cats being very clean creatures do not soil on the floor for no reason. 

Complaining when you hold him like a baby atm might also be because his tummy hurts. 

Lots of cats don't like sitting on laps and I don't think it is good to put a cat on one's lap and make him stay by holding him there. If you put him on your lap and he settled down of his own accord and stayed put without you holding him that would be OK. But he should be allowed to have a choice in the matter. 

Cats do not always purr in pleasure, sometimes they purr because they are anxious and are trying to placate a human, and sometimes they even purr when they are in pain.

I hope the vet is able to diagnose what is wrong when he sees him later today.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck at the vets today. Could be constipation, if so hopefully easily sorted


----------



## littlemissnawtie (May 1, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, it happened to be my birthday today, so i had a little party in my house.

We went to the vet at 2pm, and the vet suspects him to have the diarrhea, as well as fever and tummy bug. He gave him two shots and medication for 7 days. 

And i must say, my billy is somewhat back to his annoying self, my 2nd oldest brother came who he despises and he ran away, my 1st oldest brother and his wife came and he came running because he is in love with my sister in law. His BIG appetite is back, and i know it was wrong, but i was tempted to see whether i could hold him like a baby again, i tried 5 times, and only once he meowed a little, at one time he was purring as he used to, so i know hes on the mend. My sleepless nights are over, i know this is not quite the end, and we will see how things go. 

But overall im very happy and relieved i took him to the vet, and im sure hes very happy too.


----------



## Azhar (May 22, 2014)

hey! just read all the posts and i'm glad kitty is all well.. I certainly remember those nights when my cat molly had a stomach bug, didn't eat anything and wouldn't even go to the litter tray...some how you can sense by just even looking at the cat that your cat is ill even though they have the best poker faces. 

but, again, i'm glad your cat is better. makes your heart feel happy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So glad he is feeling better, great news. Regarding holding him, if he doesn't like it then don't. Many cats don't like being picked up but are happy to sit with you. Please don't force him to do anything he doesn't want to, this may damage your relationship with him.


----------

